
Purgecss – Easily remove unused CSS - Jaruzel
https://www.purgecss.com/
======
knight17
This is neat. Few other tools that do the same job:

\- PurifyCSS
[https://github.com/purifycss/purifycss](https://github.com/purifycss/purifycss)

\- Google Chrome dev tools [https://www.labnol.org/internet/remove-unused-
css/28635/](https://www.labnol.org/internet/remove-unused-css/28635/)

\- Firefox [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/CSS_Coverage](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Tools/CSS_Coverage)

\- Penthouse a critical path CSS generator
[https://github.com/pocketjoso/penthouse](https://github.com/pocketjoso/penthouse)

\- uncss
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/uncss](https://www.npmjs.com/package/uncss)

